# Ocl/p&ocl Bay Boats Reunion 2010



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes its going to happen again, last years was unforgettable, this years will be better and bigger with 84 people now registered with the Facebook Bay Boats community, if you are on facebook then search for Bay Boats, if not, go to facebook.com and register, then search and join the group, you will not believe who is on there!.

Reunion same place as last years
the Liverpool Bar on James Street, Liverpool
6th & 7th August 2010.
meet from 7pm friday 6th
run "ashore"in Liverpool saturday afternoon
meet from 8pm in upstairs function room, late bar!.

all the best

Lofty Shears(Thumb)


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

got 90 people registered on the Bay Boats Face book site now, if your not registered then do it, you will be amazed at the lads that have appeared over the last 6 months, is your best mate there, join and have a look!

all the best

Lofty


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*Bay Boat Reunion*

Lofty,

I have been trying to e mail you on "blue yonder " but e mails returned.

Have posted on facebook after joining the site , is this reunion still on ?


Regards,

Mark Caddick.


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, the reunion is getting nearer, if you havent got on the Facebook page get registered, join facebook then type Bay Boats in the search field, all reunion details are there, now 126 people have joined the Bay Boats community, 40 people so far have registered to confirm going to the 2nd reunion, also another 10 roughly that are not on facebook but are going, so its going to be bigger and better than last year, lots of new lads have joined.

for those not wishing to join the face book community the reunion id once again in Liverpool, on 6th & 7th August 2010, meeting at the Liverpool Bar on James street from 7pm on the friday, to then peruse a few pubs and catch up, then a run ashore in Liverpool saturday afternoon, probably meet in the Cavern around 1pm for a few pints watch the band etc, the meet back at the Liverpool bar again in the evening from 7pm upstairs in the function room, for a good old drink.

all the best 

Lofty Shears
see you in Liverpool.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Lofty, I remember you my name is Kevin Jones ex Bay boat Lecky was with OCL from 1982 sailed on Liverpool Bay class earlier (from 1976) when with Ocean Fleets 1974 to 1982. Then from 1982 with OCL and on to P and O Containers then P and O Nedlloyd when it all went down hill. Then left in 1998 went to P and O Ferries Dover there from 1998 to 2009 Do part time ferry work now, as took early retirement. The Bay boat days were very happy times. Any way regards to all. Kevin


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Keven

Yes very happy times was had by all.


----------

